# We're both FJ's, at least.



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

A question from an INFJ: Why do I tend to get frustrated by ESFJ'S, while your archetype is one of the most honest and ethical driven archetypes of them all and the INFJ's seem to think of themselves in the same way? Is it because the ESFJ's and INFJ's use their Fe-function in a different way (Si vs. Ni)?


----------

